# How many RVers



## Paymaster

What kinda camper are you hauling? Here is my rig.


----------



## BubbaD

A 29' Terry. I'll have to see if I have any pics on the home computer


----------



## Jeffriesw

2004 Crossroads Cruiser 29'FKSS Travel Trailer 
Don't hace any pitures on the work computer, I check and try to post some from home.


----------



## Al33

*Here's mine.*



It is also my 4-wheeler trailer, firewood hauler, and even a boat trailer when I put the carpeted slides in it which only takes a couple of minutes.

A queen size air mattress fits perfectly side to side with about 2 feet of trailer left to store stuff high and dry.


----------



## GAcarver

24' Wildcat 5th wheel.


----------



## MudDucker

I've gone from a 38' foot bounder, down to an 18 foot toy hauler.


----------



## Paymaster

Cool Camper Al.


----------



## Spotlite

29` Outpost, got some pics on here someplace. will get them together and post.


----------



## msdins

Heres mine, just bought it in January - '08 Keystone Hideout 27'


----------



## Spotlite

nice campers. slide outs make a world of difference.


----------



## Havana Dude

30" Trail-lite. Love it.


----------



## willec

33 foot Cardinal 5th wheel.


----------



## flattop

Got a 31ft. Terry. Love it!


----------



## Paymaster

willec said:


> 33 foot Cardinal 5th wheel.



We were looking at Cardinals when we got a deal on the Cedar Creek that was too good to pass. But I like Cardinals alot.


----------



## gpigate

29' coachmen SOA.  front living room, rear queen.


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101

Al33, that is a neat set up. What size trailer is it and does the top come off easily or is it made to it? I have never thought about anything that simple and that would be a good setup for the type camping I do.


----------



## ibornagain

Here is ours...2005 Fleetwood Highwall Sequoia


----------



## FERAL ONE

we have an 04 rockwood 2516g that we love. it is our second popup. this is from amicalola falls a few years ago.


----------



## hambone303

Just bought this RV from another Woody's member a couple of weeks ago. It is in excellent condition. My wife, children and I can't wait to take it out for the first time Labor Day weekend.




The pic is from the ad that was on this board. (Thanks Racer1) 
Will have some pics of my own soon....            
Jason


----------



## Jeffriesw

2004 Crossroads Cruiser 29 foot W/ Slide


----------



## Serial Killer

Sunlite 865ws


----------



## crappie hunter

2007 32qbbs Wildcat 5th wheel.  No pics as of yet on computer.


----------



## crossbreed

1987 32' alaro rv sleeps 7 just got it this year from e-bay for 4300.00 and it only has 70,000 mile's on it had to replace some fosets but it's all good now!


----------



## Smokey

*My home away from home*

Sundowner, Living Quarters, 3 horse slant load


----------



## Full Pull

It a 04 keystone hornet 33r with 2 slids.
http://dodgetruckworld.tenmagazines.com/gallery/Fullpull/339338.jpg


----------



## doublebrowtine

Jayco 31BHDS


----------



## stewart 14

2007 prowler lynx 18ft slide out. Headed to bristol tue. !!!!


----------



## shdw633

2004 36' Carriage Cameo LXI.  With gas prices the way they are it is now just a very expensive hunting lodge.  Hopefully it will become an RV again in the future.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke

*My Burro*

I acquired this from Southern Steel / Meriwether Mike. This was its maiden voyage to NG Mtns back in the spring.

Thanks Mike


----------



## RiverRunner

Just got this '05 Crossraods Zinger a couple of months ago and love it.  This is the only pic I have.


----------



## msdins

shdw633 said:


> 2004 36' Carriage Cameo LXI.  With gas prices the way they are it is now just a very expensive hunting lodge.  Hopefully it will become an RV again in the future.



You're not the only one. I bought mine in January, took it out to the race in March and one time during turkey season. Other than that it has sat.


----------



## trofyhntn

*36' HR Vacationer*

Went from a tent, to a 31.5 bunk house, to a 27' w/ super slide, to now a 36' Holiday Rambler Vacationer; and we love it.  I still wish I had a all purpose camper like Al's; that is a great toyhauler Al.


----------



## manley

2009 Keystone Cougar 29RLS... an upgrade from our old 97 Coachmen 271.


----------



## Eddy M.

Al33 said:


> It is also my 4-wheeler trailer, firewood hauler, and even a boat trailer when I put the carpeted slides in it which only takes a couple of minutes.
> 
> A queen size air mattress fits perfectly side to side with about 2 feet of trailer left to store stuff high and dry.



I like that idea


----------



## onemilmhz

Some very nice rigs here.  We went from a 1976 Starcraft pop-up to a 2004 Keystone Outback and now are in a 2006 Keystone Raptor.  We have the Raptor out where we hunt in a semi-permanent setup.  This will be the first season we've used it out there so we are really looking forward to "deer camp" in style!


----------



## msdins

nice looking rigs. Lets keep them coming.


----------



## THREEJAYS

24' fleetwood prowler 5th wheel


----------



## old iron

*Just like home*

2007 19CK Starcraft Travel Star
This is at Edisto Island, SC. 2008


----------



## DRB1313

Need to get a better photo, but
we just got a 18' Surveyor w/ slide-out.
Perfect size for me and the wife.
Looking forward to some cooler weather!!


----------



## kslaton

1974 Dodge B300 Camper, no pix on computer. Bought in '01 to camp at Nascar races. We have been to many, many races in it! I agree with ya'll, with the high price of gas we have only been to the Coke 600 in Charlotte in May this year. It will sit until next year.


----------



## tgroves

We just bought a 2006 Keystone Outback a couple of weeks ago and used it for the first time this weekend.  
We went to River Junction on Lake Seminole. Heres some pictures from the trip.  Great weather and the fish were biting. We kept around 150 shellcracker and probably let thay many go.  That was fishing for three days a couple of hours in the mornings.  Relaxed at camp the rest of the day.
Teresa


----------



## mickbear

my get away from it all outfit


----------



## Randy

and all I can do is stand in his driveway and wish!


----------



## Doug B.

This'uns mine!


----------



## dhardegree

Here's mine.


----------



## bveit

*Trail Ready*




2007 Coachmen Clipper Offroad 1465


----------



## AquAddict

We have a '01 Coleman/Fleetwood Niagara that we really enjoy. Here's one of my favorite pic's taken at Blanton Creek on Lake Harding a couple of years ago by our own Feral One.


----------



## BDAWG

Here is  my setup


----------



## Paymaster

Real nice outfits Y'all. I love pop ups and now I wish I had mine back.


----------



## Lthomas

Here is mine.. I love it..


----------



## Firescooby

Bump for more pics.

Trying to get the wife on-board a used camper purchase.


----------



## Paymaster

Firescooby said:


> Bump for more pics.
> 
> Trying to get the wife on-board a used camper purchase.



Start out with a popup if she is hesitant. They are simple and fun. Then you can move up a little at a time. I went from tent to popup to travel trailer to fifth wheel.I miss my popup.


----------



## allenww

I like that!  
Never occurred to me.  

Thanks for the pictures and the idea!

       wa


----------



## ArmyTaco

Heres mine. It gets me everywhere. Plus I can tow my boat.


----------



## pop pop jones

Here's mine


----------



## Paymaster

Very Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pop pop jones

You know what, the last entry was so long ago, I guess it took a mod to even know I POSTED.

 THANKS, WE DID LIKE POSTED ABOVE, HAD A POP UP, WENT TO A 5TH WHEEL, THEN 2 5TH WHEELS ON THE LAKE, THEN TRADED BOTH IN ON THE MH. BEEN DOING THE CAMPING THING A LONG TIME.


----------



## Havana Dude

Havana Dude said:


> 30" Trail-lite. Love it.



No longer have. No time for camping. Sold it. Miss it. Loved it. Pulled like a dream.


----------



## Firescooby

Firescooby said:


> Bump for more pics.
> 
> Trying to get the wife on-board a used camper purchase.



Talked wife into it, and we bought a 2002 Coachmen 248TB (25') in June. Only had time to go 3 times this year, but they are all hooked. Hope to keep this one for about another yer or so and sell and get a 28-30' 5th.


----------



## Gunsmoke

I have a bloomer 3 horse with full living quarters


----------



## edro1973

1981 winnebago brave 26 ft


----------



## s.anderson

Homebuilt Teardrop Camper


----------



## pop pop jones

*what you pulling*



Gunsmoke said:


> I have a bloomer 3 horse with full living quarters



If I only had horses, that'd be what I would do also.
I'm a horse lover too, my wife not so much so.


----------



## Knockerboy

traded the expo but kept the airstream


----------



## GT92

*Camping at Clarks Hill*

Here is a pic of my rig from this past weekend at Clarks Hill. We camped at Petersburg campground and had a wonderful time. It is great to camp in the cool temps.  Sure is nice to have some water in the lake.


----------



## sidekicks409

i use a 1968 scotty sportsman and love it


----------



## Paymaster

sidekicks409 said:


> i use a 1968 scotty sportsman and love it View attachment 405122



 I had a little Shasta similar to that and sold it.

GT92 love your Cedar Creek. The second pic is priceless!


----------



## EON

27' Coachman. Al I really like your idea, an all in one makes way to much sence.  Once the last youngin is gone I may down size to something like that, thanks for the idea.


----------



## HCA59

1979 Airstream 31'


----------



## Firescooby

Well, we put our Coachmen (a few posts above) up for sale and it sold really quick. Found a really nice 5th wheel and got it today.

It's a 2005 Forest River Flagstaff 30' bunkhouse. Also bought a site in Mountain Lakes in Cleveland/ Helen, so this one will get used a lot in the future.


----------



## Paymaster

These are all great pics,keep'm coming.


----------



## Gunny146

*Here's ours*

2003 Shasta 268TB towed with a 2001 F250 PSD.


----------



## Paymaster

Mighty nice BunkHouse Gunny,congrats!


----------



## Gunny146

Paymaster said:


> Mighty nice BunkHouse Gunny,congrats!



Thanks, it was a great way to end "who sleeps on the bottom" dilema that always seems to come up among my little girls. Now no one has to sleep on bottom. One in middle and one on the top. The dogs get the bottom.


----------



## GT92

Thanks, sorry it took so long to respond. She is a great fishing buddy.


----------



## natedeezy

Firescooby said:


> Bump for more pics.
> 
> Trying to get the wife on-board a used camper purchase.




My wife is the biggest "city girl" that walked the face of the earth. We (I) bought this Salem last year and she has loved it! Been camping at least once a month since purchased in Nov. 2008!


----------



## Paymaster

Very nice unit,natedeezy,congrats!


----------



## Chris92

Nice campers Im looking to get my 1st pop and 1st all togeather in a few months since ill be 18 in about a month.


----------



## Longstreet1

We just got this one last week, Plan on takeing it this weekend to south Ga.


----------



## centerc

84 33 ft airstream on Lake Allatoona


----------



## raymrt

I have just recently purchased my first travel trailer... A 2008 28 TBU Palomino Puma Toyhauler...photos to follow


----------



## DonArkie

2000 24 ft. Nash made by Norwood w/ 8ft. living room slide. Cherry hardwood floors, heated water, grey, & black tanks. Cold weather unit. I pull it with a 2000 GMC Z-71 extended cab w/ air bags


----------



## jola

We have a 2008 27' R-Vision we bought a year ago.  It has two bunks for the kids and all the other bells and whistles we need.  We have really enjoyed it!!


----------



## jola




----------



## serving1Lord

I have '94 Four Winds 30 footer.


----------



## Paymaster

Good lookin rigs Y'all!


----------

